# Screw you guys, I'm



## dago001 (17/9/13)

in Paris at the moment drinking a bottle of red with Mrs LB. We have spent the last 2 days in the UK, sampling a few different real ales. I can honestly say that I am definitely going to somehow purchase a beer engine. It adds a totally different dimension to a beer. Served warm ( cellar temp -approx 3-4 degrees) it tastes great. We have around a dozen different beers, and have enjoyed every one of them. Finally got to try a TTLL, which has been the best so far, although I has a Scottish Stout last night which I rated pretty high. I also tried an Adnams Amber Ale, which was very good.
I will post a few pics over the next 2 weeks, so keep an eye out for them.
Interestingly, Mrs LB is complaining that it is hard to get a decent beer here in Paris, even lagers are expensive compared to Australia and especially the UK. We paid 15 euro for 2 pints (500ml) of Kronenbourg today,which is close o $20 au. Pints in the UK have ranged from 3.50 pound to 5.50 pound. 2 pints in London are normally costing us around 7.00 pound, although we paid 11 pound for 2 Meantime Pale ales, which was not worth the money. The one thing we have noticed is that our brews are generally pretty much bang on, so we all must be doing something right. Tassie brewers are world standard in my opinion.
My life is so much better than yours at the moment
Cheers
LB and Mrs LB


----------



## goomboogo (17/9/13)

I'm off to work so you're life is definitely better than mine at the moment. In Paris, the supermarket is your friend. You should be able to find a decent range of beer at reasonable prices. You are right about the beer prices in bars/cafes. They can be quite scary in some establishments.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/9/13)

Looks a lot less impressive in the Recent Posts list...


----------



## edschache (17/9/13)

Screw Paris, jump on the train and hit Brugge via Cantillon in Brussels :icon_drool2:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/9/13)

Sounds like Honk Kong - supermarket/7-11/Circle-K is cheap as chips - buy at a bar and you pay many times the price. I noticed that they are now having mail order US craft beers there, but even more expensive than Aus and they don't have the excise we have.

Looks like I'll be drinking lots of cold, fizzy, bland beer - not that I mind in the warm weather at all - kinda adds to the vibe.

Oh and yes, I don't like you at the moment 

Does "Tassie brewers are world class" apply to the number of one-headed mainlanders blowing in in the recent years?


----------



## probablynathan (17/9/13)

I can remember how expensive it was to get a beer in France especially having just come from Germany (Oktoberfest) via Belgium. In France I mainly drunk Cider during the hot summer days that was better than any cider I have had in Aus and it was cheap too.

Have an excellent time.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/13)

Surprised you got out of England, you obviously didn't get up north, before going to a pub there I used to look up the reviews some of them were quite funny, "The only pub I have been in where you wipe your feet on the way out" another one I remember was "Patrons quite civilised, go in through the door and you can pick which window you leave by".


----------



## NewtownClown (17/9/13)

Cellar temp 3-4 C?
That is fridge temps!
Cellar is 12-14 C


----------



## dago001 (17/9/13)

we are heading back to the UK in a few days. We are also visiting Southampton, Cardiff, York, Manchester and finally back to London. 
I wasn't too sure what cellar temp was, so just took a guess. I would be surprised if it was 12 but I'm not going to argue about it.Either way, the ales were great.
Thanks for the tips on the cider and the supermarket. 
We would love to explore a little further than just Paris, but our time here is short, so we are staying in this area. Ironically, our first meal here was a pizza, as most of the small restaurants that we are hoping to eat at are closed on Mondays.
And maybe I should have said "brewers in Tasmania".
cheers
The LB's


----------



## CosmicBertie (17/9/13)

When in the London frequent the Witherspoons pubs. They (used to) have a fair pricing policy, where you wouldnt pay London weighting prices for beer. 

York will be good. Its been a loooooooong time since I've wobbled along the cobbled streets. Plenty of small pubs which are a joy to sit in. Make sure you see the Minster, and Barley Hall (where I got married!).


----------



## manticle (17/9/13)

People who think 10 degrees is warm should try showering in it. Plenty cool enough.
Sounds great LB - as above, get into the ciders and don't forget the cheese.


----------



## dago001 (17/9/13)

Eiffel tower this morning, then cheese,bread and cider by the river for lunch. people watching after that. Maybe some shopping for Mrs LB who has found a passion for the Paris op shops.


----------



## Kudzu (17/9/13)

manticle said:


> People who think 10 degrees is warm should try showering in it. Plenty cool enough.
> Sounds great LB - as above, get into the ciders and don't forget the cheese.


Would have to agree. The cupboard I keep my beer in has been about 10 degrees over winter. No need to put in the fridge before drinking.


----------



## Doubleplugga (17/9/13)

Yep cellar temp should be 12 degrees Celsius. That's what they told me when I did the Fullers Brewery tour there last month. Even got to pull myself a pint of ESB off the hand pump, sensational


----------



## dago001 (17/9/13)

Kudzu said:


> Would have to agree. The cupboard I keep my beer in has been about 10 degrees over winter. No need to put in the fridge before drinking.


When we lived on the west coast of Tasmania, I stored my brews outside in the shed. We used tho joke that we had to put it in the fridge to warm it up so we could drink it..


----------



## jlm (17/9/13)

Checked on your place to make sure everything's ok David.......someone's drunk all your beer and left a huge spew on the front doorstep. Sorry.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/9/13)

LagerBomb, I am very envious of you, but you must make sure you go to Montmatre, if it's not already on your itinerary.

BTW what the **** are you doing on the AHB website? Get out and immerse yourself in the culture.


----------



## jlm (17/9/13)

Culture? England? Snigger. Try not to soak too much up lagerbomb....you might come back espousing the once a week shower routine and how everything outside of a 20 mile radius of your town is shit.
Actually the second point does sound like a lot of Tasmanians.


----------



## Not For Horses (17/9/13)

jlm said:


> Actually the second point does sound like a lot of Tasmanians.


Quite true. I've met people in Launceston who have NEVER been to Hobart.


----------



## rheffera (17/9/13)

Been to London and Paris myself. Both rather dirty places. The line-up for the tower was ridiculous. I don't envy you, rather pity you. Terribly scummy places + Expensive beer = me committing suicide (if i had to live there)

Praise the lord of beer that you don't have to live there.


----------



## jaypes (17/9/13)

Im in San Francisco watching the Football drinking Sierra Nevada Pale Ale out of the tap for $6 a pop!


----------



## dago001 (17/9/13)

quote name="jaypes" post="1083029" timestamp="1379401Sun498"]Im in San Francisco watching the Football drinking Sierra Nevada Pale Ale out of the tap for $6 a pop![/quote]
I'm in Paris drinking Leffe Blonde at 3.19 Euro for a 750 ml bottle. Finally found a supermarket, having lunch with the Mrs, sitting around,eating cheese, pate, fresh salad, so it's not too bad.
Only took 15 minutes to get into the Eiffel tower. Secret is to go early.I'm not at queues, so I did some research before I left. Fool if you thinkyou can rock up at midday and not have to stand in line for hours.
I don't find Paris or London dirty cities, but when I was in Sydney last month I found that really dirty.
We will soon be drinking a 3 Monts for the pricey sum of €2.90
cheers 
LB


----------



## dago001 (17/9/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Quite true. I've met people in Launceston who have NEVER been to Hobart.


Most people I know from Hobart think Tasmania ends at Oatlands. They can't even get up to Launceston to pick up their grain from the bulk buys
LB


----------



## dago001 (17/9/13)

Thanks jlm for getting rid of that infected keg for me. You should have brought your dog with you and he could have rolled in the spew


----------



## fletcher (17/9/13)

rheffera said:


> Been to London and Paris myself. Both rather dirty places. The line-up for the tower was ridiculous. I don't envy you, rather pity you. Terribly scummy places + Expensive beer = me committing suicide (if i had to live there)
> 
> Praise the lord of beer that you don't have to live there.


i feel sorry for you. i don't mean to be rude, but i'm guessing you did something typically australian (read: redneck) like a contiki tour; and sat on a bus for most of your trip, whizzing by tourist trap monuments in a few hours without seeing paris' true beauty, with other drunk australians and new zealanders complaining because you couldn't order a meat pie and no one spoke english.

i'd give my left arm to be able to live in such a beautiful and culturally rich city like paris. 

edit: further clarification of contiki needed


----------



## pk.sax (17/9/13)

And all I drank along the riviera were heinekens and becks... Lucky man you. I didn't understand the English that well, outside London, i.e., I popped over to Oxford on a whim to see the town (naively also wanting to 'see' the uni). Well, half a day of fuckall on cobbled stones and the experience of British rail. Popped in to a little restaurant, backpack on. I must've been looking poor or something, they fed me extra on top of what I paid for. Don't know what the complaints are about on the culture... I found London quite nice to walk through on foot, public transport was murderously expensive. There is so much to see I barely went into most places at all.

Re beer. Sorry, homebrew beats it all. Glad ur having fun. I was genuinely surprised to see Pizza Hut serving alcohol in the restaurant in Paris, didn't eat a bad meal in Paris and cheap to boot. Another city I enjoyed walking through, though the sore feet won't agree with me. All the way from halfway on the northbound line to epinay sur siene, in hiking boots I was breaking in for the Tirol later that month.


----------



## rheffera (18/9/13)

fletcher said:


> i feel sorry for you. i don't mean to be rude, but i'm guessing you did something typically australian (read: redneck) like a contiki tour; and sat on a bus for most of your trip, whizzing by tourist trap monuments in a few hours without seeing paris' true beauty, with other drunk australians and new zealanders complaining because you couldn't order a meat pie and no one spoke english.
> 
> i'd give my left arm to be able to live in such a beautiful and culturally rich city like paris.
> 
> edit: further clarification of contiki needed


I did nothing of the sort. all on foot to get to places with maps, no tourist bus trips here I figured out paris & london metro on my own, and used them to get to places. I stayed in hostels and went for walks. Whilst i disliked paris and london, i DID like the countryside and the country towns. Was sober the entire time i was on holiday. I understand where you are coming from, but i wasn't that type of tourist. The countryside and history Is where it's at for me. I never was a fan of large places with many people. I went to many small english country towns by train or bus and had a blast.. I appreciated classic British architecture.

I strongly disagree with you in terms of wanting to live in paris. For me the culture and beauty would be in a rural town with lovely countryside, rather than polluted, over-populated city filled with shops and red-light districts which, in my mind, as no different to london.(putting aside all the usual redneck attractions). For me, the culture is in the rural life, where it is less tainted by the common vices man has.But to each their own.

Do not misurderstand, i saw the tourist attractions as well and respected the history behind them, but for me they may as well be graves of good times past.

You can live your dream in paris,
and ill live mine in rural france.


----------



## dago001 (18/9/13)

ok. let's put this to rest. I'm nearly 50, worked ******* hard all my life, brought up 3 great kids, have been married for 28 years, my wife is my best friend, easy to get on with and we have saved hard for this trip. My daughter saved 12 grand to go on a contiki tour last year and has done the same this year. It's her money, who are you to tell her how to spend it, or judge her by the type of holidays she has. She is a dental assistant, ex state gymnast, could easily pass s model here on Paris, and.was asked if she was s model in Monte Carlo. Not a redneck, and having met a few of the other from her tour, they aren't either.She's 21 and works 2 jobs to do the things she likes. I wish I was able to do that at her age. I'm not judging anybody by the type of holiday they take, so you 2 can piss off out of this thread and go and argue some place else. This thread was started as a bit of a laugh for the Tassie boys, but any funny or helpful comments are more than welcome.

practicalfool, this is not meant for you, thanks for your comments.

We are sitting here at the watching Charlies Angels in French. Got no idea what's going on.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (18/9/13)

LB, if you come across it anywhere, rip into a few pints of a delicious Scottish ale named Marching Orders. Might be hard to come by, brewed in the highlands and I only ever found it in one Inverness pub, but if you do find it, bottoms up. Its a beauty. Happy travels.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (18/9/13)

Just looked that up, brewedin Edinburgh by Caledonian


----------



## manticle (18/9/13)

Cameron Diaz is dancing in underpants.

In French.

That's all anyone needs to know.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/13)

When I was in Paris, Concorde crashed. Sorry about that. :unsure:
I found the Awful Tower was good value as well, people complain about the cost but it's no dearer than taking the wife and kids to the local Event Cinemas nowadays and it's a memory that lasts a lifetime.
Also when at Maccas in France, do not order a quarter pounder. There is no concept of quarter of a pound in France so they call it a "Royale". :beerbang:
If you want to go really local bogan there's a grocery store beer called "Valstar" that comes in a goon bottle dead cheap, you drink it out of a brown paper bag of course. Actually quite refreshing after a day of tramping the cobbles.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/9/13)

Okey dokey, a Tassie boy to bring it back on topic.

LB - I hate you. I love HK, but would love Paris even more. Taking 6 people on one wage to Paris is an expensive trip, whereas good flights to HK and a cheap apartment is waaaay cheaper. So that's where I'm going this time. Maybe next time.

I don't think I could go to Paris without going for a wander around the back streets. It doesn't matter which major city you're in, get away from where the tourists are, get lost (deliberately) and see what comes your way - they are always the best experiences. Get away to the rural areas (which we're doing this time in HK), find some good food and how the rurals live and you find the normal period.

And the beer in France, sounds like you're having everything I want. I'm lamenting the fizzy bland lager where I'm going, but for some reason I have a hankering for Tsingtao white label (not export, rice laden beer).

Enjoy LB. If I'm still around, drop home via the big Latrobe roundabout, and I'll supply you with a few plastic bottle Standard Bitters whilst you get your brewing up and running.


----------



## Tim (18/9/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> When in the London frequent the Witherspoons pubs. They (used to) have a fair pricing policy, where you wouldnt pay London weighting prices for beer.


Noooooooo.......... while cheap, JD Wetherspoons are soulless drinking dens without a clue how to keep ale.


----------



## taztiger (18/9/13)

LB- If you are going to the Louvre Museum don't queue at the glass pyramid to get in. Across the courtyard towards the river there is a side entrance that hardly anyone uses where can just about walk straight in. Also the catacombs below Paris are worth a look, bit macabre with all the human bones stacked together in patterns but interesting.


----------



## dago001 (18/9/13)

thanks for the replies fellas. 
Goomba, thanks for the offer, but I made sure I have plenty of beer ready for when I get home. I think I have 5 cubes ready to keg and 2 cubed of Lager fermenting at 12 degrees for the 3 weeks we are away. Thats assuming the kids havent drunk them, or jlm to that point.
We have found Paris to be fun, exciting, tiring, beautiful, in fact it is extremely hard to put it into words. If you come here and dont enjoy it, then I would think the problem is yours, not the cities. As for rude French people, we can say that we havent met any yet. They have all been very understanding, helpful and patient with a couple of newby tourists.
We enjoyed the Eiffel Tower, and for 30 euro it was a great experience, but walking up the street to the Arc was a much better experience.
When we decided to do this trip we had a list of things we wanted to do, with no priorities or itinerary. Some people have said we were mad to tour this way but it is working out well for us. There is a great deal of spontaneity in touring this way, as we have done things randomly, when we want and how we want. When we wake up we make a plan for the day, but rarely stick to it, we have always holidayed like this and have had some great experiences. We also only plan to do one attraction each day, so that we can do it justice, we would rather see one thing properly than 3 things at a glance. We normally end up doing a couple each day anyway, but this leaves us free for part of the day to just sit and watch the world go by.
Anyway, if you want a beer with your meal, Paris is not the place for it, too expensive.
Thanks for the tip for the Louvre taztiger, I reckon we will go there today,although the Museum of Erotic Art is also on the list.
Cheers
LB


----------



## fletcher (18/9/13)

rheffera said:


> I did nothing of the sort. all on foot to get to places with maps, no tourist bus trips here I figured out paris & london metro on my own, and used them to get to places. I stayed in hostels and went for walks. Whilst i disliked paris and london, i DID like the countryside and the country towns. Was sober the entire time i was on holiday. I understand where you are coming from, but i wasn't that type of tourist. The countryside and history Is where it's at for me. I never was a fan of large places with many people. I went to many small english country towns by train or bus and had a blast.. I appreciated classic British architecture.
> 
> I strongly disagree with you in terms of wanting to live in paris. For me the culture and beauty would be in a rural town with lovely countryside, rather than polluted, over-populated city filled with shops and red-light districts which, in my mind, as no different to london.(putting aside all the usual redneck attractions). For me, the culture is in the rural life, where it is less tainted by the common vices man has.But to each their own.
> 
> ...


phew! just breathed a big sigh of relief. very glad to hear mate. the french countryside and the english countryside are also absolutely breathtaking. i couldn't agree more. i cringe when i hear how people travel some times and then have the audacity to criticize it because it's not like home for reasons x, y and z; namely, they can't order in english or get food from back home. it makes me cry. thanks for putting my faith back in australian travelers hahaha.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> thanks for the replies fellas.
> Goomba, thanks for the offer, but I made sure I have plenty of beer ready for when I get home. I think I have 5 cubes ready to keg and 2 cubed of Lager fermenting at 12 degrees for the 3 weeks we are away. Thats assuming the kids havent drunk them, or jlm to that point.
> 
> 
> When we decided to do this trip we had a list of things we wanted to do, with no priorities or itinerary. Some people have said we were mad to tour this way but it is working out well for us. There is a great deal of spontaneity in touring this way, as we have done things randomly, when we want and how we want.


No worries, I forget that not everyone brews in small batches like me. 

I think it's a fantastic way. I pencilled in every second day with only one thing and every other day with nothing - and everything can be moved around according to our mood/kid's mood/how tired we are, whatever. There's a whole heap of things that are "optional" if we really want to, and we do like a little wander around the local area just to feel how they live. So we underplan and are really flexible and it takes the stress out of it.


----------



## Danwood (18/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> we are heading back to the UK in a few days. We are also visiting Southampton, Cardiff, York, Manchester and finally back to London.
> I wasn't too sure what cellar temp was, so just took a guess. I would be surprised if it was 12 but I'm not going to argue about it.Either way, the ales were great.
> Thanks for the tips on the cider and the supermarket.
> We would love to explore a little further than just Paris, but our time here is short, so we are staying in this area. Ironically, our first meal here was a pizza, as most of the small restaurants that we are hoping to eat at are closed on Mondays.
> ...





Cosmic Bertie said:


> When in the London frequent the Witherspoons pubs. They (used to) have a fair pricing policy, where you wouldnt pay London weighting prices for beer.
> 
> York will be good. Its been a loooooooong time since I've wobbled along the cobbled streets. Plenty of small pubs which are a joy to sit in. Make sure you see the Minster, and Barley Hall (where I got married!).


There's a bar called Pivo in York. It had a good range of beers from around the world, if you tire of Uk styles (not sure why you would though).

Edit- Punc,tu.ation


----------



## jlm (18/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Thanks jlm for getting rid of that infected keg for me. You should have brought your dog with you and he could have rolled in the spew


Infected? I found it to be a delightfully tart and refreshing imperial stout. 

Just to keep you up to date on how things are here........Its raining again.


----------



## dago001 (19/9/13)

jlm said:


> Infected? I found it to be a delightfully tart and refreshing imperial stout.
> 
> Just to keep you up to date on how things are here........Its raining again.


It's raining here as well, but somehow, the rain in Paris is a pleasure, where at home it is a drag. Here it seems to pour down for 5 minutes then stops.
Anyway, its Happy Hour - beers are only 5 euro between 4 and 8.
LB


----------



## jaypes (19/9/13)

Still in SF, Big Daddy IPA is now the weapon of choice!


----------



## dago001 (19/9/13)

Back to the UK in a few hours. Looking forward to being able to get a.decent beer in a pub. We have enjoyed France and if we get the chance we will come back for much longer. Too much to see in just a few days to do it any justice.
Hopefully I can get a few pics up in the next few days.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Bridges (19/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> We will soon be drinking a 3 Monts for the pricey sum of €2.90
> brought up 3 great kids, have been married for 28 years, my wife is my best friend,


Lucky, lucky man. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/13)

If time permits, on your leg from Southampton to Cardiff, peel off the Motorway and have a look at Bath, you'll need to park n ride .... it's stunning like you wouldn't believe. For a few quid you can get onto a hop on hop off open top bus tour, see where the Scarlet Pimpernel lived, which was just round the corner from Gov MacQuarie as it happens, see the Roman Baths.


----------



## dago001 (19/9/13)

Sorry bribieg, we are doing this next part of the trip by rail. Makes it easier for both of us, as neither had to drive (or read a map). Going first class from Cardiff toYork. looking forward to that part of the trip.
Cardiff on Friday, look out Brains pubs. here we come.
LB


----------



## itmechanic (19/9/13)

Have a good trip mate, looking forward to hearing about it over a beer or 3.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/13)

When in Brian's country, try at least one pint of Brains Dark, which is a dark mild. Apparently one of the Coopers came across it when he was there and it inspired Coopers Dark.


----------



## Bridges (20/9/13)

I met Dr. Tim at the 150th birthday party coopers had a while back. He said Coopers Dark ale was his personal favourite in the Coopers line up and that their marketing and "bean counters" wanted to get rid of it as it wasn't at all profitable as it was their lowest volume beer. I also enjoy it and he said as long as he was in charge it'd be in the line up.


----------



## dago001 (20/9/13)

we had a great day in Southampton. We visited the Red Shoot Inn in the new forest. Nice little pub with their own brewery. Also sampled a few Wadworth beers. I thought they were served a little cold but we still enjoyed them. I had butchers faggots for lunch, which turned out to be meatballs.
We visited the casino in the evening as it was directly over the road. Came back to our room £640 richer. Looks like Im buying a beer engine if I can find one.
Cheers
LB


----------



## spog (20/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Sorry bribieg, we are doing this next part of the trip by rail. Makes it easier for both of us, as neither had to drive (or read a map). Going first class from Cardiff toYork. looking forward to that part of the trip.
> Cardiff on Friday, look out Brains pubs. here we come.
> LB


 hmm,Cardiff will be visiting there later this year,the mother in law has family ties there her great grand parents owned some pubs apparently.one was the Gower which is still in operation could be good for a freeby or two?. ...cheers..spog...


----------



## pk.sax (20/9/13)

My jolly in Monte Carlo paid for my boat ride from Portsmouth to Bilbao and the trip through to there  it really hurt to pay 150 pounds for a ticket when I paid it but thank **** for monte Carlo. lol

Glad ur having fun. Wish I were out of stinking Canberra again. Been shit weather all week with the only positive that the truck looks marginally cleaner.


----------



## dago001 (22/9/13)

2 days in Cardiff. Wonderful city, got out to Canton to visit friends. Amazing pubs, with extremely cheap prices. Drinking pints of Arundel Trident Strong Ale for 2.30 gbp. I could quite easily go out with 25 quid, get hammered and have fish and chips on the way home. Cant do that anywhere in Australia. Drank plenty of Brains SA, and tried the Brains Smooth. Also enjoyed a session of Guinness, which is much better than the BUL that we have in Australia.
Travelling to York at the moment, so I should have time to post a few pics, as it is a 5 hour train journey.
Cheers
LB


----------



## PeteQ (22/9/13)

I'm actually sorry I missed this thread. We (my wife and 15 month old son) just got back from a trip to Europe a week ago. We really enjoyed Germany as a whole (stayed there for around 2 weeks with German family friends) but our favourite city was definitely Paris.
In Paris we stayed about a 2 minute walk from this bottle shop http://www.bierescultes.fr/bierescultes/racine/default.asp and we both enjoyed plenty of local micros and european beers that are hard to get in Australia. It seems like the streets where we were staying (near Les Halles station) was the local toilet for the pissed and homeless. That and gypsies where extremely frustrating but generally there are so many amazing things to see there, our 4 days we spent there was just enough to see the main sights properly and to let the little guy run around every now and then.
We generally found Europe to be cheap but it heavily depends on where you were. In Venice we found a very small supermarket which had Leffe blonde six packs for less than 6 euro and about a 20 metre walk from the supermarket was a corner store which sold heineken stubbies for 4 euro each.... Head for restaurants off main roads and not too close to major sights, we found them to be considerably cheaper and generally better food and service. Probably a bit late for the advice but the obvious is there for anyone else heading over....

Enjoy the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## spog (23/9/13)

Larger bomb,out of interest what did the train ticket to Cardiff set you back? ..cheers..spog..


----------



## dago001 (23/9/13)

spog said:


> Larger bomb,out of interest what did the train ticket to Cardiff set you back? ..cheers..spog..


£53 single first class advance. purchased tickets 12 weeks prior to traveling. It saves a heap of money. Standard advance was only £20 each.
LB


----------



## jeremy (23/9/13)

This will make you cry....

http://www.yorkbeerfestival.org.uk/2013/


----------



## dago001 (23/9/13)

I knew about it, but couldn't make it on time. Doing the York brewery tour in 10 minutes. They let me pull a half off the hand pump. Awesome
LB


----------



## mwd (23/9/13)

jeremy said:


> This will make you cry....
> 
> http://www.yorkbeerfestival.org.uk/2013/


Amazing selection of beers on tap must have been a great event.


----------



## dago001 (23/9/13)

We have been here a week and have tried 40 different beers. There are just too many to even think about trying to sample them all.


----------



## dago001 (24/9/13)

Scored a beer engine in working condition for £40. I love York. pics later on
LB


----------



## petesbrew (24/9/13)

The trains in Europe are a great way to see the place.!

York was fantastic. Have you done the Jorvic Viking thing? A bit Disney (in a UK way), but I enjoyed it.

If you're heading to Scotland, have a single malt for me.


----------



## probablynathan (25/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Scored a beer engine in working condition for £40. I love York. pics later on
> LB


Nice work,Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## ianh (25/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Scored a beer engine in working condition for £40. I love York. pics later on
> LB


Good pick up. Hope you are not going to serve luke warm beer on your return.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/9/13)

ianh said:


> Good pick up. Hope you are not going to serve luke warm beer on your return.


Impossible in Tas, it never gets warm enough to get beer or water lukewarm.


----------

